# Watch your steps........



## DeadGuy

Hi everyone!

I guess I should've posted this warning couple weeks ago when I first heard it, but I did not wanna cause any panic........

Well, hopefully none of you people got hurt in the New Year's Eve few hours ago cause of me hesitating........


Suppose it's all over the news by now and the New Year's Eve has already passed in Egypt, however it is STRONGLY advised to stay home during the Coptic Christmas eve (January sixth's night) And it's also HIGHLY recommended to stay away from any gathers near any churches during the Christmas eve celebrations and/or during the Christmas day........

For those who are visiting Luxor and/or Aswan at those days and using buses, would really be much better if you just cancel the whole damn tour!

Hope what I've heard was just rumors, but trust me, you do NOT wanna take the chances if it wasn't!!

You have no idea how sorry I am to be the one bringing news like this or making such warnings, but I just thought I should do after what just happened couple hours ago!!

Sorry people! And good luck!

Happy new year!!


----------



## expatagogo

That church is right around the corner from a flat I lived in.

How sad.


----------



## MaidenScotland

BBC News - Explosion kills five outside Egyptian church


----------



## MaidenScotland

BBC News - Newsnight - Christian minority under pressure in Egypt


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> BBC News - Explosion kills five outside Egyptian church


12 actually, so far anyway........!

And considering a couple of videos I've just watched which are taken at the scene, probably +20 are dead considering the space taken by the stack of bodies and limbs and the amount of blood on the ground.......

The initial explosion is said to be the result of just one bombed vehicle, which was strong enough to cause 2 other vehicles to explode......

Police had to cut the power off a nearby mosque to prevent some..........What's the word again?! Ah! Some "people"! Of using the mosque's speakers for showing how happy they are......

And with all that, police still used tear gas to "Woof woof" the Copts.......LOL!

Ah well, tough sh!t! Brings some old really nice memories for me!

Guess 2011 is gonna be a really happy one after all LOL!


----------



## DeadGuy

Just for the fun of it, my Majesty predicting tomorrow's official Egyptian headlines :lol::

First scenario:

"A maniac only tried to scare the Copts by setting his lil wee wee on fire, only one person got killed, the maniac with the lil wee wee, no one was seriously injured, they all walked out of the hospitals by now and everything's under control......." LOL!

Second scenario:

"Al qaeda sends someone to fulfill their promises to the Copts (They're NOT Egyptians! They're aliens!), killing 5 and and few with minor injuries, but everything's under control...........!"

Third scenario:

"The Israeli/Egyptian spy who's in custody at the moment used his magic to blow a car to help excuting the "external agenda".........But everything's under control.........!"

LOL!

Sorry folks! Couldn't help it I swear!


----------



## Sonrisa

DeadGuy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I guess I should've posted this warning couple weeks ago when I first heard it, but I did not wanna cause any panic........
> 
> Well, hopefully none of you people got hurt in the New Year's Eve few hours ago cause of me hesitating........
> 
> 
> Suppose it's all over the news by now and the New Year's Eve has already passed in Egypt, however it is STRONGLY advised to stay home during the Coptic Christmas eve (January sixth's night) And it's also HIGHLY recommended to stay away from any gathers near any churches during the Christmas eve celebrations and/or during the Christmas day........
> 
> For those who are visiting Luxor and/or Aswan at those days and using buses, would really be much better if you just cancel the whole damn tour!
> 
> Hope what I've heard was just rumors, but trust me, you do NOT wanna take the chances if it wasn't!!
> 
> You have no idea how sorry I am to be the one bringing news like this or making such warnings, but I just thought I should do after what just happened couple hours ago!!
> 
> Sorry people! And good luck!
> 
> Happy new year!!


Thats so sad,and it already happen last year during the Coptic Christmas Celebration, didn't it? 

I suely will stay away during any celelblrations this year. I planned to go to church on Christmas Eve but felt paranoid and scared that something could happen, so I didn't go. 

What are the rumours you are hearing DG? Please tell. 


On a totally unrelated note, I hear there was another accident yesterday, a bus full of school girls, some died.


----------



## NZCowboy

My wife, is saying uncomfirmed church sources that there was 21 killed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> My wife, is saying uncomfirmed church sources that there was 21 killed.





BBC say 21


----------



## DeadGuy

Sonrisa said:


> Thats so sad,and it already happen last year during the Coptic Christmas Celebration, didn't it?
> 
> I suely will stay away during any celelblrations this year. I planned to go to church on Christmas Eve but felt paranoid and scared that something could happen, so I didn't go.
> 
> What are the rumours you are hearing DG? Please tell.
> 
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, I hear there was another accident yesterday, a bus full of school girls, some died.


You do not need to worry that much, the "rumors" are not targeting foreigners (Not the tourists nor the expats) but only targeting us, the Egyptian Christians, I only posted it just in case any of you people was planning to get yourselves stuck in the wrong place wrong time, sh!t happens you know! And who knows! We're all just "Halal" to be killed anyway! So just stay low!

I can not post the "rumors" in here for security reasons, it's just pointless to talk about whatever crap I heard, won't change nothing, and I have no intention whatsoever of spending any time in any kind of jails for just a damn online post!! Just stay away from gathers of the Copts during the damn celebrations! I'm guessing most embassies will make such warnings, but hopefully no one will be stuck in such situations!

The death toll is 21 so far, the number of injuries is not specific yet, 85 was the last thing I've heard from a friend, and some went missing! Hopefully the missing ones aren't just fu*kin' arrested for getting bombed!

Good luck folks!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I did post a security message from the British embassy about this in November... 
Please see the post under terrorist warning/alert


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> I did post a security message from the British embassy about this in November...
> Please see the post under terrorist warning/alert


Yes, I read that, thanks MS. 

Sorry, DG> I get it. Stay safe and well cos I love reading your posts.

Such a Ummah they have going on here in Egypt. Bravo.


----------



## Horus

I never knew...I am so sorry to hear about this I truly hope nobody here has been affected


----------



## Mario

Well....how can I possibly celebrate a new year,while some others I've managed to be aware of are mourning it!!I know I am not in a powerful physical position to change the oppression around, but I pray to THEE to do so!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

BBC News - Egypt's president calls for unity after church bombing


----------



## DeadGuy

Mario said:


> Well....how can I possibly celebrate a new year,while some others I've managed to be aware of are mourning it!!I know I am not in a powerful physical position to change the oppression around, but I pray to THEE to do so!!


That’s exactly what the lil sad fu*k that caused all this mess wanted in the first place don’t you think? 

Yes I am sad, and not just cause of the deaths and all the mess that happened, I'm kinda familiar with this sh!t, the main reason for me to be sad is how STUPID humanity is getting!!! But I’m not gonna let those idiots get what they want just like that........

Personally I don’t remember when was my last time in a church so I guess it’s been long enough, but next Thursday night will be my first time in such a long time, and I will be VERY happy when I do that, not cause of the Christmas or the "celebrations", but cause knowing that some sad fu*k is watching me going in and out of the damn place not giving a rat’s arse about how “scary” they’re trying to be will make me happier than anything else 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> BBC News - Egypt's president calls for unity after church bombing



Gosh I just love politicians!! LOL!!

I’ll buy all this sh!t when I see it as an ACTION, enough words...........That’s the only thing I can say


----------



## Charlie's Angel

DeadGuy said:


> That’s exactly what the lil sad fu*k that caused all this mess wanted in the first place don’t you think?
> 
> Yes I am sad, and not just cause of the deaths and all the mess that happened, I'm kinda familiar with this sh!t, the main reason for me to be sad is how STUPID humanity is getting!!! But I’m not gonna let those idiots get what they want just like that........
> 
> Personally I don’t remember when was my last time in a church so I guess it’s been long enough, but next Thursday night will be my first time in such a long time, and I will be VERY happy when I do that, not cause of the Christmas or the "celebrations", but cause knowing that some sad fu*k is watching me going in and out of the damn place not giving a rat’s arse about how “scary” they’re trying to be will make me happier than anything else
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I was reading about this in the paper today and it's truly sickening, those poor people and their families my heart goes out to them. I always try and start the year with a renewed sense of optimism but we're barely into the new year and already the atroscities begin, you're right DG it really is sad how 'Stupid' humanity is getting.......but when I read your post it gave me back my optimism, as long as there are still good people left in this world with a voice and a will to try and stand up to these 'people' no matter how small a voice or how small an action it maybe, it's another boot up their arses. I hope everything goes alright for you and that you stay safe DG


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> Just for the fun of it, my Majesty predicting tomorrow's official Egyptian headlines :lol::
> 
> First scenario:
> 
> "A maniac only tried to scare the Copts by setting his lil wee wee on fire, only one person got killed, the maniac with the lil wee wee, no one was seriously injured, they all walked out of the hospitals by now and everything's under control......." LOL!
> 
> Second scenario:
> 
> "Al qaeda sends someone to fulfill their promises to the Copts (They're NOT Egyptians! They're aliens!), killing 5 and and few with minor injuries, but everything's under control...........!"
> 
> Third scenario:
> 
> "The Israeli/Egyptian spy who's in custody at the moment used his magic to blow a car to help excuting the "external agenda".........But everything's under control.........!"
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Sorry folks! Couldn't help it I swear!


Well, you were pretty close with two of your predictions:

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/3-scenarios-suggested-alexandria-church-blast

_The first scenario implicates al-Qaeda, which could have recruited local elements or sent in people from Afghanistan or other places to carry out the attack.

The second scenario suggests that it was a lone individual's haphazard attempt, while the third scenario posits that the perpetrators belong to a local cell that serves as a wing for a regional terrorist organization._

DG, are you really Hosni living an alternate personality under an alias on a message board?

Come on, you can tell us!


----------



## SHendra

I felt so guilty New year in complaining to my other half for a boring night! Then I heard of these attacks just after it happend. Really is a sad state of affairs. My heart goes to all the friends and families who lost loved ones.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt bomb: Coptic Christians bear blood-stained Jesus where 21 died in police clash | Mail Online


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please be aware that Thursday night is the Coptic Christmas eve and there may be more attacks, try and avoid areas that may have the potential for this sort of thing to happen again.


----------



## Mario

May the lord have mercy!does anyone know if the local authorities have started doing anything about it yet?any kind of extra armed security to the churches or preparations for the coptic's xmas?


----------



## Sonrisa

yes there is extra security now...But a lot of tension has been brewing and there have been riots since the attack, and many fear there may be further violence ,so I hope celebrations are kept low key / I cetainly will stay well away from churches this weekend.


----------



## NZCowboy

Mario said:


> May the lord have mercy!does anyone know if the local authorities have started doing anything about it yet?any kind of extra armed security to the churches or preparations for the coptic's xmas?


Yes been past a couple of churchs, both coptic and catholic, previously there had been just no parking/stopping outside the church, now its both sides of the street right around the church. Also seems to be increased number of armed security.
The difficulties will be when the crowds leave the church, as the chuch goers have tended to mingle and socialise outside waiting for rides/cars etc ... this seems to be when the bombers struck in Alex.


----------



## Mario

unfortunately they always tend to find innovative ways to hurt others and attack anywhere with the max. damage!the tension was so much out here as well in london,almost a police officer for every citizen!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have just heard a huge explosion plus what seemed like a couple of small ones, I cant see anything but I am quite near a church... I dont want to go outside to see but will see if security in the building has seen heard somehting


----------



## DeadGuy

It's simply a cluster fu*k!

Yes there has been a slight increase of the "security" forces, but as usual, low profile personnel that can't shoot a fly without having a permission!! And most probably they'd shoot the wrong ones if they were to shoot!

Copts' protest(s) start silently but then few Muslims and/or "security" members are planted with them causing damage to justify using violence against the Copts!

Also I have to admit that it is more than just "weird", the attention given to the bombing in Alexandria I mean, too much attention and statements condemning the attacks from the "government", and every now and then someone goes out singing "we're all one" and the rest of the blah blah blah, this is NOT the first massacre that targets the Copts in here, but for some reason this is the FIRST time such attention is given to it! Now this worries me more than anything else! WTF are they hiding?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck!


----------



## Mario

DeadGuy said:


> It's simply a cluster fu*k!
> 
> Yes there has been a slight increase of the "security" forces, but as usual, low profile personnel that can't shoot a fly without having a permission!! And most probably they'd shoot the wrong ones if they were to shoot!
> 
> Copts' protest(s) start silently but then few Muslims and/or "security" members are planted with them causing damage to justify using violence against the Copts!
> 
> Also I have to admit that it is more than just "weird", the attention given to the bombing in Alexandria I mean, too much attention and statements condemning the attacks from the "government", and every now and then someone goes out singing "we're all one" and the rest of the blah blah blah, this is NOT the first massacre that targets the Copts in here, but for some reason this is the FIRST time such attention is given to it! Now this worries me more than anything else! WTF are they hiding?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Totally agree with you!I think it's been a desperate move by the sad government to contain the situation as well as because the rest of the world has been keeping a close eye on it!
I would say as long as the 'religion status' is always there in the Egyptian national ID, there would always be some sh*t going on in the country


----------



## DeadGuy

It's amazing how "provoking" silence can be 

At 2:18 someone's saying that a female got killed......

I'm still attending church next Thursday night........


----------



## DeadGuy

Mario said:


> Totally agree with you!I think it's been a desperate move by the sad government to contain the situation as well as because the rest of the world has been keeping a close eye on it!
> I would say as long as the 'religion status' is always there in the Egyptian national ID, there would always be some sh*t going on in the country


Well.........

Who's keeping a close eye on what?! No comment?! lol

The religion part is gonna ALWAYS be there........One of the benefits of living in a sh!t hole, you get to know how stupid someone is just looking at their ID 

By the way folks, sorry if the video I've just posted disturbed anyone.....That's not why I posted it anyway.....


----------



## NZCowboy

Mario said:


> ...... I would say as long as the 'religion status' is always there in the Egyptian national ID, there would always be some sh*t going on in the country


Totally agree ... you go and renew your ID, as my MIL did, and when she received it, her religon has changed!!!
It took us nearly 6 years fighting to get it corrected, only happened because of contacts and money ..... the average Egyptian just wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> Totally agree ... you go and renew your ID, as my MIL did, and when she received it, her religon has changed!!!
> It took us nearly 6 years fighting to get it corrected, only happened because of contacts and money ..... the average Egyptian just wouldn't be able to do it.




I am guessing they made her Muslim?
I can't see them changing a Muslim into a Christian


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I am guessing they made her Muslim?
> I can't see them changing a Muslim into a Christian


Why would the "computer" that caused the mistake add another Christian to the MANY Christians in Egypt?! 

But it's always the computer's fault though, but still, you gotta PROVE that you're still a Christian when that happens.......

I'd LOVE to have such a messed up computer though :lol:


----------



## NZCowboy

DeadGuy said:


> Why would the "computer" that caused the mistake add another Christian to the MANY Christians in Egypt?!
> 
> But it's always the computer's fault though, but still, you gotta PROVE that you're still a Christian when that happens.......
> 
> I'd LOVE to have such a messed up computer though :lol:


The computer "bug", it only seems to change Christian womens ID to muslim ... since Christian women make up only 5% of the population, that means that over 95% of the time its correct. Anything in Egypt that has that high of sucess rate would be considered perfect so I guess they won't be fixing that bug any time soon.


----------

